# Black death



## jester.

Weiter geht's mit den Übersetzungen. So kommt auch keine Langeweile auf. Auch dieser Text wurde mir wieder von Jana gegeben.



> Der große Pestzug der Jahre 1347 bis 1351 hat Europa in wesentlich stärkerem Maße verwüstet als bislang vermutet. Von den 80 Millionen Einwohnern des Kontinentes starben 50 Millionen am "Schwarzen Tod". (...) Der Arbeitskräftemangel schwächte die Aristokratie zugunsten der Zentralgewalt, vielerorts des Königtums. Auch das Vertrauen in die Kirche nahm ab - die Seuche habe als allererste Vorstufe in der Genese der Reformation fungiert. Quelle



 The great pest epidemy from 1347 to 1351 devastated Europe to a fairly higher extent than it was hitherto suspected. 50 out of 80 million inhabitants of the continent died from the “Black Death”. (…) The lack of workforce weakened aristocracy in favour of central power, in many places in favour of monarchy. Additionally trust in the Church declined – it was said that the plague had functioned as the first preliminary stage of the genesis of reformation.

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine spezielle Frage. Ist es richtig, dass man die Kirche als Institution groß schreibt, das Gebäude aber klein und den Titel des Gebäudes groß?


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> The great pest epidemy from 1347 to 1351.


 Hier würde ich "pandemic" bevorzugen, da es sich nahezu über den gesamten Kontinent zog.



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich habe eigentlich nur eine spezielle Frage. Ist es richtig, dass man die Kirche als Institution groß schreibt, das Gebäude aber klein und den Titel des Gebäudes groß?


Das würde ich auch so sehen. Mal gucken, was die anderen sagen.

Edit: Fehler korrigiert: "pandemia" in "pandemic" geändert.


----------



## englishman

j3st3r said:
			
		

> The great pest epidemy *epidemic* from 1347 to 1351 devastated Europe to a fairly higher *considerably greater* extent than it was hitherto suspected. 50 out of 80 million *Out of 80 million inhabitants of the continent, 50 million *died from the “Black Death”. (…) The lack of *reduction in the* workforce weakened *the* aristocracy in favour of *a *central*ised* power, in many places in favour of *the* monarchy. Additionally trust in the Church declined – it was said that the plague had functioned as the first preliminary stage of the genesis of *the R*eformation.
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich nur eine spezielle Frage. Ist es richtig, dass man die Kirche als Institution groß schreibt, das Gebäude aber klein und den Titel des Gebäudes groß?


Zu Deiner Frage: das ist genau so:

"The Church had much power"
"I go to church every day"
"St Peter's Church is a large, Norman construction"

"The great pest epidemic" klingt mir wie etwas aus Monty Python, aber nichts Besseres fällt mir ein im Moment.

Auch "first stage of the genesis of" ist sich ziemlich wiederholend, aber es steht so im Deutschen, deswegen ich ihn nicht geändert habe.


----------



## Jana337

Meine Anmerkungen:pest - auf Englisch bedeutet es auch "minor nuisance"; ich würde "plague" bevorzugen
lack of workforce - stört mich irgendwie
nach additionally muss ein Komma stehen
... it was said that  that the plague had functioned - Du hast den ganzen Satz in die Vergangenheit verschoben. Der Konjunktiv in dem deutschen Satz "die Seuche habe als allererste Vorstufe in der Genese der Reformation fungiert" besagt doch, dass es aus heutiger Sicht so gewesen ist. --> it is said that the plague functioned​Mein Versuch:
The great plague epidemic of 1347-1351 ravaged Europe even more than suspected. Out of eighty million inhabitants of the continent, fifty died of the "Black Death". (...) The (ensuing) labor shortage weakened the nobility relative to the centralized power, in particular monarchy. Moreover, trust in the Church was badly dented - the plague allegedly set the stage for the reformation/acted as a catalyst for the reformation.

Jana


----------



## englishman

Jana337 said:
			
		

> the plague allegedly set the stage for the reformation/acted as a catalyst for the reformation.
> Jana



Given that both Jana and the original poster made this mistake, it's worth pointing out that you can't lowercase "reformation" - they're referring to "the Reformation" - the great social/cultural/religious transformation of the middle ages.


----------



## Whodunit

englishman said:
			
		

> Given that both Jana and the original poster made this mistake, it's worth pointing out that you can't lowercase "reformation" - they're referring to "the Reformation" - the great social/cultural/religious transformation of the middle ages.


 
Nevertheless, it should be "plaque", right? This is at least what I usually read.


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, it should be "plaque", right? This is at least what I usually read.



Wenn es um Zähne geht, dann schon. Plaque = Zahnbelag


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Wenn es um Zähne geht, dann schon. Plaque = Zahnbelag


 
 Ich meinte natürlich "plague".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich meinte natürlich "plague".


I knew what you meant, and yes. Pest can't be translated with "pest", not in this sense. But the best translation of the German word is not an easy thing. I'm doing some research right now.

Jana's "great plague epidemic of 1347-1351" seems a bit long, but so far it is better than anything I've been able to come up with!

Gaer

EDIT: More info: "The Great Plague" seems to refer only to the 1600s

"The Black Death", on the other hand, seems to refer to the 1300s, at least it seems to point first to that era. Since "Schwarzen Tod" is clearly "Black Death", I see no other solution for "der große Pestzug" but Jana's "great plague epidemic". I'll be very curious to see if anyone can come up with a better solution. 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

Aus der engl. Wikipedia:

"The *Black Death*, also known as the *Black Plague*, was a devastating pandemic that first struck Europe in the mid-late-14th century (1347-51), killing up to between a third and two thirds of Europe's population."


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Aus der engl. Wikipedia:
> 
> "The *Black Death*, also known as the *Black Plague*, was a devastating pandemic that first struck Europe in the mid-late-14th century (1347-51), killing up to between a third and two thirds of Europe's population."


PANDEMIC!!!!

Okay, that's just the right word, I think. Both the Black Plague and the Great Plague were about the Black Death, but two different periods. Both were pandemics.

I knew someone would come up with a better word. 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> PANDEMIC!!!!
> Okay, that's just the right word, I think.


Oh, wie aufmerksam ;-)

"Pandemic" stand bereits in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread. Naja, beinahe jedenfalls...


----------



## jester.

OK, vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe. Ich werde eure Vorschläge in meinen Text einbauen.

Pandemic finde ich gut. Als die Vogelgrippe andauernd in den Nachrichten war, war auch immer die Rede von einer Pandemie.


----------



## Kajjo

Zur Diskussion um Epidemie/Pandemie möchte ich anmerken, daß diese Unterscheidung eher neueren Datums ist -- und meines Erachtens eher eine Erfindung oder Namensfindung mit journalistischen, multimedialen, politischen Interesse, mit dem es gelang, den Begriff der Epidemie noch zu steigern. Eine Pandemie ist eine Epidemie besonders großen Ausmaßes (Kontinent / global) -- wie groß das Ausmaß wirklich im Einzelfall ist, muß sowieso genauer spezifiziert werden. 

Heutzutage ist der Begriff vielleicht sinnvoll, weil zwischen "deutschlandweit" und "weltweit" ein großer Unterschied bestehen würde. Ob angesichts der recht begrenzten Weltvorstellung des Mittelalters eine Unterscheidung sinnvoll ist, bleibt mir aber zweifelhaft. Ich finde, daß der Ausdruck "Epidemie" völlig OK und medizinisch und historisch sinnvoll ist. 

Ich würde den geradlinigen Ausdruck "The plague epidemic of ..." bevorzugen.

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Zur Diskussion um Epidemie/Pandemie möchte ich anmerken, daß diese Unterscheidung eher neueren Datums ist -- und meines Erachtens eher eine Erfindung oder Namensfindung mit journalistischen, multimedialen, politischen Interesse, mit dem es gelang, den Begriff der Epidemie noch zu steigern. Eine Pandemie ist eine Epidemie besonders großen Ausmaßes (Kontinent / global) -- wie groß das Ausmaß wirklich im Einzelfall ist, muß sowieso genauer spezifiziert werden.
> 
> Heutzutage ist der Begriff vielleicht sinnvoll, weil zwischen "deutschlandweit" und "weltweit" ein großer Unterschied bestehen würde. Ob angesichts der recht begrenzten Weltvorstellung des Mittelalters eine Unterscheidung sinnvoll ist, bleibt mir aber zweifelhaft. Ich finde, daß der Ausdruck "Epidemie" völlig OK und medizinisch und historisch sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Ich würde den geradlinigen Ausdruck "The plague epidemic of ..." bevorzugen.
> 
> Kajjo



Ich glaube da liegst du nicht ganz richtig, denn offenbar ist dies keine journalistische Erfindung sondern eine medizinische Unterscheidung (*insofern ist fraglich wie genau wir das hier nehmen müssen*). Hier zwei kleine Zitate von Wikipedia, die den Unterschied ganz klar machen.



			
				Epidemie aus Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Eine *Epidemie* (griechisch _επιδημία_ „im Volk verbreitet“), auch: *Seuche*, ist eine unübliche Häufung einer Krankheit innerhalb einer Population.





			
				Pandemie aus Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Unter *Pandemie* (griechisch πανδημία - _alles Volk betreffend_) versteht man den länderübergreifenden oder sogar weltweiten Ausbruch einer Krankheit. Im Gegensatz zur Epidemie ist eine Pandemie nicht örtlich beschränkt.



Aus diesen zwei Zitaten schließe ich, dass wir oft umgangssprachlich fälschlicherweise den Ausdruck Epidemie verwenden, wenn wir eine Pandemie meinen. Aber da diese Verwendung so verbreitet ist, kann man, wie ich oben schon hervorgehoben habe, darüber hinwegsehen. Danke für deinen Einwand/Vorschlag.


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> OK, vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe. Ich werde eure Vorschläge in meinen Text einbauen.
> 
> Pandemic finde ich gut. Als die Vogelgrippe andauernd in den Nachrichten war, war auch immer die Rede von einer Pandemie.


"Better later than never". OR: "Some are slower than others". 

Seriously, I don't know how I missed that, but I still think it's the best word.


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich würde den geradlinigen Ausdruck "The plague epidemic of ..." bevorzugen.


You are certainly on solid ground. It's an established phrase, but it sounds so "wordy" in comparison to "der große Pestzug". 

However, I think "pandemic" is the most economic way to get the meaning across.

I think MW is correct here:

pandemic: occurring over a wide geographic area and affecting an exceptionally high proportion of the population <pandemic malaria> 

And "pandemic", as a noun, is simply a pandemic outbreak of a disease. 

I think that fits the meaning of the German very well.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

"Better later than never". OR: "Some are slower than others". 

Seriously, I don't know how I missed that, but I still think it's the best word.

You are certainly on solid ground. It's an established phrase, but it sounds so "wordy" in comparison to "der große Pestzug". 

I think "pandemic" is the most economic way to get the meaning across.

I think MW is correct here:

pandemic: occurring over a wide geographic area and affecting an exceptionally high proportion of the population <pandemic malaria> 

And "pandemic", as a noun, is simply a pandemic outbreak of a disease. 

I think that fits the meaning of the German very well.

Gaer

EDIT: accidentally put the whole post in quotes, just fixed it…


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich glaube da liegst du nicht ganz richtig, denn offenbar ist dies keine journalistische Erfindung sondern eine medizinische Unterscheidung (*insofern ist fraglich wie genau wir das hier nehmen müssen*).


Ich hatte ebendiese Wikipedia-Artikel auch vorher gelesen und, wie gesagt, sie sind sehr modern und aktuell, aber eben auf den Hype des 21. Jahrhunderts aufgesprungen. Tolle Begriffe, aber wenig Inhalt.

Epidemie (und Epidemiologie als Wissenschaft) betrifft eben großflächige Krankheitsausbrüche. Die Großflächigkeit muß so oder so spezifiziert werden. Globale Epidemien verdienen _vielleicht_ einen neuen Ausdruck, um die enorme Größenordnung zu kennzeichnen, aber inhaltlich besteht kaum ein Unterschied zwischen deutschlandweiten, europaweiten und weltweiten Epidemien. Noch vor wenigen Jahrzehnten wäre niemand auch nur auf die Idee gekommen, diese begrifflich zu unterscheiden. 

Aber leider wird ja das Dummdeutsch immer verbreiteter und bei "dem Ausbruch der Masern bei 30 Kölner Kindern" schon von Epidemie gesprochen. Kein Wunder, wenn man dann für "ganz Köln" einen neuen Ausdruck brauchen würde. 

Nein, also ich finde das Gerede von Pandemien unseriös -- und rückwirkend angewandt auf das Mittelalter schon regelrecht absurd. Man beachte übrigens, daß der Originalartikel von Medizinern stammt und dort von EPIDEMIE die Rede ist und das Wort Pandemie nicht auftaucht! Soweit dazu.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> You are certainly on solid ground. It's an established phrase, but it sounds so "wordy" in comparison to "der große Pestzug".



I concede that something like *"the great outbreak of the plague"* would be a better translation of the German original.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Noch vor wenigen Jahrzehnten wäre niemand auch nur auf die Idee gekommen, diese begrifflich zu unterscheiden.
> ...


Tut mir leid, aber hier bist Du völlig auf dem Holzweg. Dass zunächst immer von einer Epidemie gesprochen wird, liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, denn schließlich muss es aus der Sicht der Betroffenen so sein. Und in damaligen Zeiten hatte man kaum den Überblick, um zu erkennen, dass es sich um eine Pandemie handelt.

Und dass Pandemie keineswegs nur ein Modewort ist, wie Du es hier unterstellst möchte ich auch gern belegen:

Michael G. Koch
*Aids. Vom Molekül zur Pandemie*
erschien 1987 im Verlag Spketrum der Wissenschaft (Heidelberg)

Hansjürgen Raettig
*Typhusimmunität und Schutzimpfung. Nach einer immunbiologischen Studie nach den epidemiologischen Erfahrungen während der Typhus-Pandemie 1945/46 im Lande Mecklenburg*
erschien 1952 im Verlag Gustav Fischer (Jena)

Nathanael Weigersheim
*Die dyscratischen Reproductionsfieber des letzten Jahrzehend als Weltseuche nebst einem Hindeuten auf die merkwürdigsten Ereignisse, welche denselben vorangingen und sie begleiteten, im Vergleiche zu den hier erwähnten Ereignissen früherer Weltseuchen. Ein Beitrag zur Geschichte und Erforschung unsrer Pandemie.*
erschien 1834 im Verlag Ferd. Dümmler (Berlin)


----------



## gaer

link

I have not been able to find when "pandemic" was first used in English. However, the first time I remember seeing it was in relation to "The Influenza Pandemic of 1918".

I find "pandemic" especially powerful and descriptive of what happened, because it was the first time a disease literally traveled around the world in such a short period of time. 

To get back to the translation problem:

"Der große Pestzug der Jahre 1347 bis 1351"

The problem, as I see it, is "große". The "Great Plague" refers to the "The London Plague of 1665", 17th century.

The "Plague of Justinian" refers to the 6th century.

The terms "Black Death" and "Schwarzen Tod" seem to be connected only with the middle of the 14th century. So the phrase "Der große Pestzug der Jahre 1347 bis 1351" is simply describing the specific Bubonic Plague outbreak of the 14th century.

I believe "Pest" is in reference to a bacterium called _Yersinia pestis_, and apparently "bubonic" is merely the most common of three forms of the "Black Death", all occuring at the same time.

source

Is there any convenient English translation for "Pestzug"? I don't think so.

I would avoid "the great outbreak of the plague" because of the similarity to the "Great Plague". I would use "the pandemic of the years 1347 to 1351" simply because any other translation sounds needlessly wordy, redundant or misleading. 

In spite of the use of "plague epidemic", this sounds no more logical to me than "consensus of opinion", and I find it much more clumbsy and forced than "pandemic".

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bisher "Der Schwarze Tod" immer als allgemeine Metapher für die Pest begriffen habe. Nach den Recherchen für diesen Thread bin ich aber ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass damit ganz speziell der große Ausbruch von 1347-51 gemeint ist.

Pestzug:
Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei um eine Spezifizierung des allgemeinen Begriffes "Seuchenzug" handelt. Nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, steht dieser Begriff für einen Krankheitsausbruch unter Tieren, unser Drang nach Abwechslung bei der Wortwahl hat den "Pestzug" dann wohl auf Menschen erweitert. ;-)

Die Begriffe Epidemie, Pandemie und Endemie können (im Deutschen) nur auf Menschen bezogen werden. Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch im Englischen so ist. Falls nein, erklärt sich natürlich, warum ein weiterer Begriff nicht notwendig ist. Falls ja, müsste man nur nach diesem "tierischen" Begriff suchen und hätte ein Äquivalent.

Edit: Tippfehler


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bisher "Der Schwarze Tod" immer als allgemeine Metapher für die Pest begriffen habe.


Me too! I am shocked by how little I know as I investigate things that are related to our discussions.

Here are just a few things I learned today:

1) I talk about bacteria. I have never used the word "bacterium" before, which is listed as rare except when used properly in technical usage.

2) I had never heard of _Yersinia pestis_.

3) I had never seen "Pestzug", and I believe I know what it means through research and context. LEO has no entry, nor does DWDS.

4) In English, "Great Plague" refers to the "London Plague".

5) Apparently when German refers to the "Great Plague", it uses the English words in quotes, at least much of the time.

6) "Black Death" refers to the plague in the 1400s.


> Nach den Recherchen für diesen Thread bin ich aber ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass damit ganz speziell der große Ausbruch von 1347-51 gemeint ist.


Yes. That is one of the things I learned. Another is that "Pandemie" has been used for a longer time than I realized in German, and the same may be true in English.


> Pestzug:
> Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei um eine Spezifizierung des allgemeinen Begriffes "Seuchenzug" handelt.


Yes. I also learned that by reading, but "Seuchenzug" is also not in LEO. My conclusion is that "Seuchenzug" refers to a plague, but "Pestzug" refers specifically either to the Bubonic Plague or a particular plague that is similar to that according to what causes it.


> Nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, steht dieser Begriff für einen Krankheitsausbruch unter Tieren, unser Drang nach Abwechslung bei der Wortwahl hat den "Pestzug" dann wohl auf Menschen erweitert. ;-)


Yes. That is exactly what I found out. In fact, it seems that "rat fleas" are the main cause, literally fleas that are carried by rats.


> Die Begriffe Epidemie, Pandemie und Endemie können (im Deutschen) nur auf Menschen bezogen werden. Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch im Englischen so ist.


The word "epidemic" is also used loosely, in a way that is almost slang, and it is quite comment. For instance, we might hear of an "epidemic of absenses from school", which only means that a number of students do not show up, and it may be nothing more than many people skipping school. When something reaches "epidemic proportions", it may or may not have anything to do with sickness. However, it's usually very clear when the meaning is figurative. Yet even hear I am not sure. We here of "and epidemic of bird flu". I'm not entirely sure if this is limited to the number of people who get sick. I think it can also indicate that a sickness is spreading quickly in birds or animals, although when this happens, it is inevitable that people will be infected.


> Falls nein, erklärt sich natürlich, warum ein weiterer Begriff nicht notwendig ist. Falls ja, müsste man nur nach diesem "tierischen" Begriff suchen und hätte ein Äquivalent.


I have no solution to this translation problem, and I would not have spent so much time thinking if I knew more, but I learned a great deal. Because the German text makes clear what kind of plague/epedemic/pandemic is being described, since the second sentence makes it clear:

_Von den 80 Millionen Einwohnern des Kontinentes starben 50 Millionen am "Schwarzen Tod". _

There is no real problem. However, if that second sentence were not there, then I think we would have to work harder to find just the right translation, if one exist.

My personal preference is this: KEEEP the German word. Start off with "Der große Pestzug", then use a footnote. Explain that "Pest" is linked to "pestilence". I still don't know what "…zug" adds on the end.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

> My personal preference is this: KEEEP the German word. Start off with "Der große Pestzug", then use a footnote. Explain that "Pest" is linked to "pestilence". I still don't know what "…zug" adds on the end.


 Kennst Du Feldzug? "Ins Feld ziehen" ist vollkommen geläufig. Ursprünglich bedeutet es etwa "to launch a military campaign", aber es wird sehr oft auch im übertragenen Sinne benutzt: Microsoft zieht gegen die EU ins Feld.

Auch "Siegeszug" dürfte Dir vertraut sein; ein siegreicher Vormarsch einer Armee. Ähnlich marschierte die Pest durch Europa, unaufhaltsam, erschreckend. Das Wort -zug gibt der dem Satz einen apokalyptischen Beigeschmack, was in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich passt.

Jana


----------



## jester.

Das hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht so gut erklären könne, aber Jana hat absolut recht. Es ist "apokalyptisch" und personifiziert die Pest ein bisschen. Außerdem macht es deutlich, dass die Pest tatsächlich weite Teile Europas betroffen hat.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Und dass Pandemie keineswegs nur ein Modewort ist, wie Du es hier unterstellst, möchte ich auch gern belegen



Nun, wenn ich lese, daß "eine Pandemie in Mecklenburg" stattgefunden hat, dann belegt das für mich erst recht, daß die Autoren stolze Wörter verwenden, deren Bedeutung ihnen nicht vollständig klar ist.

Findest Du denn die Verwendung von "Pandemie" für eine Epidemie in einem so begrenzten Bereich wie Mecklenburg wirklich angebracht? Also, ich bleibe dabei, das ist Quatsch und unseriös. 

Gaer mag aber recht haben, daß sich dies im Englischen anders verhält. Seltsam ist auch, daß in dem zu übersetzenden Text dieses Wort überhaupt nicht auftaucht, aber niemand konkret darauf antwortet, warum eine englische Übersetzung dieses Wort unbedingt enthalten sollte.

Ich will aber natürlich nicht abstreiten, daß es prinzipiell Gründe gibt, globale Epidemien auch sprachlich abzugrenzen (siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag). Aber daß dies auch nur annährend so oft der Fall ist, wie das Wort heutzutage verwendet wird, ist mir mehr als fraglich.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Findest Du denn die Verwendung von "Pandemie" für eine Epidemie in einem so begrenzten Bereich wie Mecklenburg wirklich angebracht? Also, ich bleibe dabei, das ist Quatsch und unseriös.


Das bleibt Dir überlassen. Und klar kann man alles verstehen, wie es einem gerade in den Kram passt. Unstrittig ist, dass Typhus 1945 nicht nur in Mecklenburg grassierte. Große Teile Deutschlands und Polens waren schwer betroffen, aber das Buch handelt nunmal nur von den Erfahrungen in Mecklenburg. Jetzt kann man natürlich trefflich darüber streiten, ob es tatsächlich eine Pandemie war, oder nur das gehäufte Auftreten einzelner, voneinander unabhängiger Epidemien ;-)

Das jedoch trifft auf den "Schwarzen Tod" aus heutiger Sicht eben nicht zu. Nach dem, was heute bekannt ist, handelte es sich um eine waschechte Pandemie. Mag sein, dass der Begriff nicht so geläufig ist wie "Epidemie". Und mag auch sein, dass selbst "Fachleute" weiterhin Epidemie dazu sagen.

Aber es wäre sicher nicht das erste Mal, dass falsche Sachverhalte so in das "Volksbewusstsein" eingebrannt haben, dass sich als resistent gegen jeden Korrekturversuch erweisen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Menschen heute noch glauben, dass Männer eine Rippe weniger haben als Frauen.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Kennst Du Feldzug? "Ins Feld ziehen" ist vollkommen geläufig.


Sure. No problem with that word.


> Auch "Siegeszug" dürfte Dir vertraut sein; ein siegreicher Vormarsch einer Armee. Ähnlich marschierte die Pest durch Europa, unaufhaltsam, erschreckend. Das Wort -zug gibt der dem Satz einen apokalyptischen Beigeschmack, was in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich passt.


Okay. That certainly makes sense. For me the problem is that "plague" has the same meaning. For the same reason, I see a plague as "marching through a region" in the same manner. It attacks, moves relentlessly from city to city and country to country. But this strengthens my belief that a footnote would be best, something that would express just that, because the word "Pestzug", to me, is all about an "attack of the 'Pest'", actually the bacterium, but "der große Pestzug" indicates a MAJOR "attack" or the "pestilence", meaning one of the very famous and most deadly outbreaks, like the "Great Plague" or the "Black Death".

I still view this as a thorny translation problem. 

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:
			
		

> Sure. No problem with that word.
> 
> Okay. That certainly makes sense. For me the problem is that "plague" has the same meaning. For the same reason, I see a plague as "marching through a region" in the same manner. It attacks, moves relentlessly from city to city and country to country. But this strengthens my belief that a footnote would be best, something that would express just that, because the word "Pestzug", to me, is all about an "attack of the 'Pest'", actually the bacterium, but "der große Pestzug" indicates a MAJOR "attack" or the "pestilence", meaning one of the very famous and most deadly outbreaks, like the "Great Plague" or the "Black Death".
> 
> I still view this as a thorny translation problem.
> 
> Gaer



Well, I think that "major attack of the pest" might be an acceptable translation. It's not quite accurate but it conveys a similar meaning, doesn't it?


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Well, I think that "major attack of the pest" might be an acceptable translation. It's not quite accurate but it conveys a similar meaning, doesn't it?


I see a problem:

pest : an epidemic disease associated with high mortality; specifically : PLAGUE

I didn't even know that "pest" had this meaning.

Your German paragarph is using these terms in this way:

Der große Pestzug der Jahre 1347 bis 1351 = "Schwarzen Tod".

No matter what you do, you will not be able to eliminate the problem of finding a word in English to represent "Pestzug", at least in my opinion.

I'm on my way to work. I'll be back later, if people are still discussing this, with a couple more ideas.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe nun Eure verzweifelte Suche nach einem Äquivalent für "Pestzug" beobachtet und möchte noch einen anderen Aspekt einbringen: Ich selbst hatte den Ausdruck "Pestzug" zuvor noch nie verwendet, wenn auch schon ab und zu mal gehört. Er ist im Deutschen auf jeden Fall nicht sehr verbreitet und klingt irgendwie auch eigenartig. 

Janas wirklich sehr schöne Erklärung mit Feldzug und Siegeszug ist griffig und mag das Wort Pestzug in der Tat inspiriert haben. Letzlich geht es bei "Pestzug" aber auch um die zeitlich-räumliche Ausbreitung (engl. spread) der Pest, veranschaulicht also quasi die Fortbewegung der Pest, daher "-zug". Allerdings nimmt der deutsche Text diese Betonung nicht wieder auf, nutzt also das Bild "Pestzug" nicht anders als "Pest". Daher bezweifel ich, daß wir hier so eine Mühe in die Übersetzung des Wortes "Pestzug" stecken müssen. Anders wäre der Falle wenn anschließend von Ausbreitungsgebieten und der Geschwindigkeit oder Richtung der Ausbreitung die Rede wäre.

"The plague pandemic..." wäre weiterhin meine bevorzugte Fassung. Wenn es kompliziert nicht funktioniert, warum dann nicht einfach und geradlinig?

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> pest : an epidemic disease associated with high mortality; specifically : PLAGUE



It is generally accepted that German "Pest" is English "plague". It is necessary to use the word plague to specifically convey the information which disease is meant here.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Ich habe auch noch etwas zum Thema "Pestzug". Ich denke auch, dass es sich um eine unserer berühmt-berüchtigten Synonym-Schöpfungen handelt.


Also habe ich mich bemüht, etwas zu finden, dass im Englischen existiert und den "Pestzug" adäquat vertreten kann.

Mein Vorschlag (mit Beispielen aus dem Englischen):
plague wave

"In the years 1675-1684 a new *plague wave* originated in the Ottoman Empire." Wikipedia

"A second major *plague wave* in 588 spread through the Mediterranean into what is  now France." About.com

"Each *plague wave* moved relentlessly for a period of five to ten years until the  greater part of central Europe was encompassed." Project MUSE


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> It is generally accepted that German "Pest" is English "plague". It is necessary to use the word plague to specifically convey the information which disease is meant here.
> 
> Kajjo


Clear, Kajjo, because our word "pest" is too unusual. I have never seen it used for "plague".


> Ich habe nun Eure verzweifelte Suche nach einem Äquivalent für "Pestzug" beobachtet und möchte noch einen anderen Aspekt einbringen: Ich selbst hatte den Ausdruck "Pestzug" zuvor noch nie verwendet, wenn auch schon ab und zu mal gehört. Er ist im Deutschen auf jeden Fall nicht sehr verbreitet und klingt irgendwie auch eigenartig.


I had meant to mention that! You see, I checked the Leipzig site, and strange words like that usually appear are surprising number of time. But there were only three examples. It does seem an interesting word. Somehow it "packs a bit of power". But the more I think about it, and the more you and others explain things, the more I feel that no great amount of efffort needs to be spent trying to find "the perfect translation".


> Janas wirklich sehr schöne Erklärung mit Feldzug und Siegeszug ist griffig und mag das Wort Pestzug in der Tat inspiriert haben. Letzlich geht es bei "Pestzug" aber auch um die zeitlich-räumliche Ausbreitung (engl. spread) der Pest, veranschaulicht also quasi die Fortbewegung der Pest, daher "-zug".


Clear…


> Allerdings nimmt der deutsche Text diese Betonung nicht wieder auf, nutzt also das Bild "Pestzug" nicht anders als "Pest".


Again, I agree.


> Daher bezweifel ich, daß wir hier so eine Mühe in die Übersetzung des Wortes "Pestzug" stecken müssen. Anders wäre der Falle wenn anschließend von Ausbreitungsgebieten und der Geschwindigkeit oder Richtung der Ausbreitung die Rede wäre.


Exactly. However, I do want to make one point. The great care we use in picking "just the right words" for translations I think is excellent. It is quite easy to see that this is rarely done in translations. In fact, it is so rare that the few very well translated books I have amaze me.


> "The plague pandemic..." wäre weiterhin meine bevorzugte Fassung. Wenn es kompliziert nicht funktioniert, warum dann nicht einfach und geradlinig?


This certainly sounds fine to me, and I wanted to mention just one more point. I hope you and the others will not consider this as "hair-splitting", but as I examined the map of the spread of the Bubonic plagues, the worst of them, although they spread to most of the world as known by people of that time, the spread was not truly global. If we think of the "known world", it was pandemic. If we apply the word to global outbreaks such as the Spanish Flu, then I would reserve the word "pandemic", either as an adjective or noun, for a period beginning with the early 20th century. I have no strong feelings about this though. 

I know think that although "The great plague" can't work, for obvious reasons, "the great plague epidemic" of…" most definitely will work. Then there would be no confusion with "The Great Plague".

So I would choose between these:

1) Great plague epidemic.
2) Pandemic plague

I'm leaning towards the first at the moment, which I think was you original suggestion, or very close to it. In the secone, I prefer the words reversed. It's four or five times more common.



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich habe auch noch etwas zum Thema "Pestzug". Ich denke auch, dass es sich um eine unserer berühmt-berüchtigten Synonym-Schöpfungen handelt.
> 
> Also habe ich mich bemüht, etwas zu finden, dass im Englischen existiert und den "Pestzug" adäquat vertreten kann.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag (mit Beispielen aus dem Englischen):
> plague wave


Interesting. I had never heard this. But I'm much more convinced by your original suggestion, "pandemic", which I now think along with Kajjo's hit the mark quite well. 

Gaer


----------



## jester.

Ich bin echt begeistert, mit wie viel Elan hier eine sinnvolle Übersetzung gesucht wurde. Ich glaube, ich werde in meinen Text den Vorschlag "great plague pandemic" einbauen, da er, wie Kajjo gesagt hat, sehr geradlinig ist.


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich bin echt begeistert, mit wie viel Elan hier eine sinnvolle Übersetzung gesucht wurde.


Das hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass das Thema so interessant (ein schwaches Wort in diesem Zusammenhang) ist. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese Ereignisse grundlegend das Wesen des heutigen Europas mitbestimmt haben. Beispielweise dürfte die Säkularisierung hier einen massiven Schub bekommen haben.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass das Thema so interessant (ein schwaches Wort in diesem Zusammenhang) ist. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese Ereignisse grundlegend das Wesen des heutigen Europas mitbestimmt haben. Beispielweise dürfte die Säkularisierung hier einen massiven Schub bekommen haben.


Did you look at this picture?
pic
I didn't know whether to be amazed at how much area was affected, or how little. To suggest that this plague was anything less than an incredible horror would be madness, yet when you compare it to the "1918 Influenza Pandemic" or "Spanish Flu", you immdediatly see things changed.

That plague killed 25 million in approximately 6 months, and it is estimated that one in five people suffered from this horror, at least to some extent. Ironically, the same thing that helped spread the Spanish Flu, WWI, kept it from becoming more famous. The worst of it conincided with the end of WWI. Most shocking: The Black Death caused somewhere around the same number of deaths, but it took years.

Gaer


----------



## Lykurg

gaer said:
			
		

> That plague killed 25 million in approximately 6 months, and it is estimated that one in five people suffered from this horror, at least to some extent. [...] Most shocking: The Black Death caused somewhere around the same number of deaths, but it took years.


Du scheinst zu vergessen, daß die Opferzahl von 20-25 Millionen _ein Drittel _der Bevölkerung des mittelalterlichen Europa war. Die weit niedrigere Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit damals hing natürlich ebenfalls mit der geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte zusammen, dazu aber auch mit den fehlenden Transportmitteln und der wesentlich kleineren nichtseßhaften Bevölkerungsgruppe im Mittelalter. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß es die Leute wirklich _getröstet _haben dürfte, daß die Pestwelle mehrere Jahre dauerte (wohl mehrfach wieder aufflackerte...) und nicht im Wesentlichen ein paar Monate - eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Du scheinst zu vergessen, daß die Opferzahl von 20-25 Millionen _ein Drittel _der Bevölkerung des mittelalterlichen Europa war.


No, I did not "forget" that. I made no point about the the percentage of of the population that was killed. I was making a point about the rapid spread of the Spanish Flu.


> Die weit niedrigere Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit damals hing natürlich ebenfalls mit der geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte zusammen, dazu aber auch mit den fehlenden Transportmitteln und der wesentlich kleineren nichtseßhaften Bevölkerungsgruppe im Mittelalter. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß es die Leute wirklich _getröstet _haben dürfte, daß die Pestwelle mehrere Jahre dauerte (wohl mehrfach wieder aufflackerte...) und nicht im Wesentlichen ein paar Monate - eher im Gegenteil.


Of course I agree. Did you think that I was minimizing the horror of the Black Death?  

Good grief. 

G


----------



## Lykurg

I didn't ever think you were minimizing it - you had said in explicit terms you would not - but I got the impression you found it somehow less terrific than the Spanish Flu. I'm sorry I misunderstood you.


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:
			
		

> I didn't ever think you were minimizing it - you had said in explicit terms you would not - but I got the impression you found it somehow less terrific than the Spanish Flu. I'm sorry I misunderstood you.


I'm very familiar with what happened during the Black Death, and just the thought of it chills me. 

You really did misunderstand my point. Let me try again.

My point was that IF a disease strikes again that is as deadly as the Black Death, it would spread throughout the world in weeks and would have a significant effect in days. In other words, if you think of the deadliness of the Bubonic Plague and consider, at the same time, the rapid spread of the Spanish Flu and THEN factor in modern transportation, realizing that transportation was quite primitive in 1918 compared to today, the fact that scientists take the possibility of a pandemic that could wipe out a huge percentage of the population of the world is hardly unrealistic, alarmist or in any other way unreasonable. Most people believe that the possibility a 21st century "Black-Plague-Level" pandemic is far-fetched. I do not.

At no time did I wish to say that the Spanish Flu was as horrible as the Black Death, because you have to compare the total number of people killed to the total population of the world (or regions affected), although we both know that numbers mean little if it is your son or daughter, mother or father who is killed by such a horrific disease. For that matter, if would be easy to say that AIDS is less horrifying because it has taken so many years to kill millions of people, and the disease does not strike quickly. Well, I have had at least two friends die of AIDS. Watching it happen ripped my heart out.

Now, to lose one out of every two people you love or even know, which is what happened in Europe during the Black Death, is literally hell on earth. Most reports say that it took about five years for the plague to run its course, but it makes no difference if it is five years or five weeks to those who die, or those who are left behind. And other sources say that as many as 35 million people died in Asia.

Also, some scholars estimate that the Justinian Plague killed between 50 and 60 percent of the population in Europe between around the years 550 and 700. To compare such disasters and attempt to rate them by some sort of "horror-index" is useless. For me the pain and suffering is beyond my understanding.

However, here are a few things to think about regarding the Spanish Flu:

1) In some cases, half the population in isolated Alaskan villages was lost to the disease in 1918, and small populations groups here and there were similarly devastated. And it obviously would have been no consolation to those living in such villages that the mortality rate was much lower in other places. At it's worst, in localized regions, it was as hellish as the Black Plague. *Sixty percent of the Eskimo population was wiped out in Nome, Alaska.* 

2) Somewhere around 15 million people were killed in WWI. Surely it is horrifying to realize that one of the worst wars in the history of the human race killed less than half of the people killed by flu, according to what may be a conservative estimate. Yet the flu got very little attention due to the ending of the WWII. This is why a surprising number of people do now know much about it.

3) The common estimate of 25 million for lives lost to the Spanish Flu is by no means reliable and may be way too low. The total may have been much, much higher. Some sources say 50 million, some say that the total may have been as high as 100 million.

4) If the Spanish Flu had been as deadly as the Bubonic Plague, it might have killed one out of three people worldwide in a matter of weeks. Considering the incredibly rapid spread of the disease, the world was actually quite fortunate.

I hope you understand that I was not comparing the pain and suffering between two or more horrors occurring in different times, merely pointing out that in our "shrinking world", the spread of disease is becoming faster and faster. There is no longer any place to hide, no place safe.

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

Ich denke, dass dieser spezielle Horror erst nachträglich zu erfassen war. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass auf der Titelseite der Londoner Times mehr Information über das Weltgeschehen enthalten ist, als ein Bauer im Mittelalter in seinem ganzen Leben aufgnommen hat. Ich schätze, zur Zeit der Pest haben die Menschen gerade mal mitbekommen, dass die ganze Stadt, vielleicht noch die Region betroffen war. Die europaweiten Ausmaße dürften ihnen gar nicht bewusst gewesen sein. Das ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass das persönliche Leid gigantisch gewesen sein muss, doch - ohne zynisch klingen zu wollen - das gab es auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten. 

Was den "Horror" angeht, bin ich persönlich am meisten davon beeindruckt, dass man bei den Pestkarren die Räder mit Tuch umwickelt hat, damit die Fahrgeräusche die Überlebenden nicht noch weiter demoralisieren.

Vermutlich haben nur jene, die fliehen wollten ansatzweise erfassen können, wie aussichtslos das ist, dass es absolut kein Entrinnen gab.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Die europaweiten Ausmaße dürften ihnen gar nicht bewusst gewesen sein. Das ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass das persönliche Leid gigantisch gewesen sein muss, doch - ohne zynisch klingen zu wollen - das gab es auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten.


For me the most important point is that we remain as self-absorbed as ever. To the world, Katrina was a far greater disaster than Wilma in 2005. I was not much concerned about Katrina while holding up the sliding door in our home against the wind after it blew in while we watched things precious to us fly out the window in the kitchen, that blew out.

We considered ourselves lucky because we did not lose our home. And although there were many more people who were killed or lost everything in New Orleans, there were people here who suffered the same fate. In the end, we judge the world by what we personally experience. It is one thing to see a picture of people standing on the roofs of their houses, waiting for a boat to come along to save them. It's another thing to be on a roof, waiting for the boat.

In the same way, no matter how horrible the suffering is in Africa, I don't believe I have a tiny bit of understand of what it is like to be starving to death and be surrounded by others suffering the same fate. Yet most people who know me consider me to be highly empathic, and I do have nightmares about such things.

As I see it, if the people living in the time of the Black Death had been aware of what was going on throughout the world, the larger picture so to speak, it would not have changed about how they felt as they saw people die horrendous deaths. Even imagining watching one out of three people around me dying in agony and wondering if I would be next is enough to send chills down my spine.


> Was den "Horror" angeht, bin ich persönlich am meisten davon beeindruckt, dass man bei den Pestkarren die Räder mit Tuch umwickelt hat, damit die Fahrgeräusche die Überlebenden nicht noch weiter demoralisieren.


Yes. That is just one of the horrible descriptions that "brings it home", but it barely scratches the surface.


> Vermutlich haben nur jene, die fliehen wollten ansatzweise erfassen können, wie aussichtslos das ist, dass es absolut kein Entrinnen gab.


I think that's the most important thing. I don't believe it is possible to fully understand any horrible event without having lived through it, although if you have been through hell, it is much easier to imagine the pain of another hell. I believe the common source of empathy is painful experience and the ability to generalize from that.

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> Yes. That is just one of the horrible descriptions that "brings it home", but it barely scratches the surface.



Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, kein "Bericht" kann die wirkliche Tiefe eines solchen Ereignisses auch nur annähernd ausloten. Doch manchmal sind es die "Kleinigkeiten", die einem bewusst machen, wie tiefgreifend etwas wirklich ist.

Es düfte kaum nachvollziehbar sein, welches Leid sich damals abgespielt hat. Du erinnerst Dich sicher an das Bild (die grafische Darstellung der Ausbreitung), das Du hier verlinkt hast. Da gibt es die kleinen (grünen) Bereiche, die völlig verschont wurden, obwohl sie zum Teil vollkommen in die verseuchten Gebiete eingebettet waren.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, was sich da abgespielt hat, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Gebiete sich mit aller Macht selbst isoliert haben. Und gleichzeitig waren sie von den sekundären Auswirkungen der Seuche sicherlich massiv betroffen.



> It is one thing to see a picture of people standing on the roofs of their houses, waiting for a boat to come along to save them. It's another thing to be on a roof, waiting for the boat.



Das ist natürlich richtig, aber es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob dieses "Bild" vierzig Jahre (Flutkatastrophe in Hamburg) oder 40 Minuten alt ist. Heutzutage sehen wir Dinge, wenn sie passieren. Ob es der 11. September, Katrina oder der Tsunami war, wir wussten bei den Bildern, das passiert JETZT. Und als wir die Bilder aus New Orleans sahen, sahen wir auch gleich, wie sich das Technische Hilfswerk (THW) und das Deutsche Rote Kreuz bereit machten, Menschen und Maschinen in die betroffenen Gebiete zu senden. So schrecklich so eine Katastrophe auch immer ist, so beeindruckend ist auch, wie noch quasi in derselben Stunde die weltweite Hilfs-Maschinerie anläuft.

Darum sind gerade heute - mit unseren schnellen Kommunikationsmitteln - Bilder so wichtig: Sie lösen nämlich den tiefen und echten Wunsch aus, diesem Mann da auf dem Dach ein Boot zu schicken.


----------



## Lykurg

I got your point, Gaer, thank you very much for your patience.


----------



## Jana337

Ich sage nicht, dass es nicht relevant und interessant ist, aber trotzdem scheinen wir vom Thema ein bisschen abgewichen zu haben. 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich sage nicht, dass es nicht relevant und interessant ist, aber trotzdem scheinen wir vom Thema ein bisschen abgewichen zu haben.



Aber erst auf der dritten Seite, das nenne ich diszipliniert.


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich sage nicht, dass es nicht relevant und interessant ist, aber trotzdem scheinen wir vom Thema ein bisschen abgewichen zu haben.
> 
> Jana



Fehler in der Satzstellung und beim Hilfsverb.

...aber trotzdem scheinen wir ein bisschen vom Thema abgewichen zu sein.


Hättest du auch verbessern können, Flovi


----------

